# C Channels



## Shoichi (Jan 27, 2016)

hello again.

Could someone please explain to me or direct me to a source that explains what C Channels are?

I read somewhere that C Channels should always be installed under large tables. I have no idea what they are. Id appreciate any feedback on them.
thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A C Channel is a C shaped piece of steel. Unless you are spanning too far for wood with too little framework it's not necessary to incorporate steel in the framing. Not long ago we had a member which was especially tall and he was trying to make a table with as narrow of a skirt as possible so he could fit his legs under the table. In that situation steel would help the structure of the table giving it the strength it needs and be narrow. Usually a large table has a large skirt or center legs to give it the strength it needs. Of all the furniture I've repaired in my career I don't think I've ever seen steel incorporated in a table.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Of all the furniture I've repaired in my career I don't think I've ever seen steel incorporated in a table.



Think of all the tubular steel/aluminum tables with the Formica tops and the plastic seats we grew up with. :grin:

After about 24 months only 3 legs would touch the floor! :laugh2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> Think of all the tubular steel/aluminum tables with the Formica tops and the plastic seats we grew up with. :grin:
> 
> After about 24 months only 3 legs would touch the floor! :laugh2:


The only metal frame table I grew up with is one like this, http://www.americanchairs.com/19dis...MI5Ju3t-f_1QIVR7jACh0I_gIkEAYYAyABEgL4qPD_BwE. It had a formica covered plywood top with wooden table extensions for a single leaf. The metal skirts on the table were more for decoration than anything. 

I think someone is filling the OP's head with hooie. Without knowing the specifications of the table I'm reluctant to say the table doesn't need steel in the framework though.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do a search for "C channel" on Google, when the page comes up click on images, lots of different examples depending on the application.

As for when they are used that depends on the situation.


----------

